# Raleigh Technium 420 Rebirth



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

Literally, out of a pile of garbage. My friend was remodelling a house and had a truck load of stuff bound for the dump. Anyone who knows me knows I love road bikes, so he calls me up with a free bike if I want it.

I go by and immediately, see great potential.

Tires rotted, cables rusted, seat ruined, but beneath it all was an interesting Raleigh Composite, meaning Aluminum Thermal Bonded Tubes to Cromo Tubes...

Not one to turn down a project, I took it home.

Step 1. Remove everything, down to bare frame. Don't assume anything might be all right, take it down, access, repack or replace as needed.

Step 2. Make two piles, the keep and re-use pile and a throw away pile.

Step 3. Decide what to do with the project. Long drop outs usually mean to me Fixie or SS. Check the parts box, yep, there is an unused 16 track cog. The rear Millard hub is a screw on type, so Fixie it is. Redish the rear wheel, apply lots of locktight to the threads and ready to go.

Step 4. Clean and wax, grease all threads and reassemble.

Step 5. Take a step back and enjoy your creation.

Here are a few pics of one of her rides this week. The chain rings on the crank were 52X40. I used the 40 with the 16 cog and turns out to be just about right for quick but easy cruises into town and back.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Techniums got a bad rap somewhere along the line, but my housemate in grad school had one and it was a nice bike. We put in a lot of miles with me on my C'dale and him on the Technium.

BTW: I've been riding a bonded AL/cro-mo frame since 1994 with no debonding issues. I'm 250lbs, it's a mountain bike, and I beat the heck out of it.

- FBB


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice ride, I have the exact same one and I as well picked it up off my buddy when he moved years ago. First one I have ever seen like mine, do you know what year it is? Alas, in a weak move in my early cycling days I painted her pink and put cyclocross tires on her. But she is still a single speed. I haven't touched the thing in years but have been thinking about stripping the pink off and bringing her back to life.


----------

